# Stressed no help from U.K. GP’s



## MJCTraining (Oct 26, 2021)

Been training hard for 4 years using Depo / Somatropin and Pharma grade DHEA… thanks to my doc in South Africa … every GP I talk to about staying fit at 51 thinks I am raging mad and says no.. can anyone help me pls?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

You're dreaming if you think that a GP is going to prescribe what is essentially growth over here in the UK without a good reason. "keeping fit" simply isn't one of them.

The only thing most of them are willing to prescribe over here is pain meds, anything else its "oh just lose a bit of weight" "try going for more walks" "Do you eat enough vegetables?" etc... we really are behind the times.


----------



## MJCTraining (Oct 26, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> You're dreaming if you think that a GP is going to prescribe what is essentially growth over here in the UK without a good reason. "keeping fit" simply isn't one of them.
> 
> The only thing most of them are willing to prescribe over here is pain meds, anything else its "oh just lose a bit of weight" "try going for more walks" "Do you eat enough vegetables?" etc... we really are behind the times.





Tonysco said:


> You're dreaming if you think that a GP is going to prescribe what is essentially growth over here in the UK without a good reason. "keeping fit" simply isn't one of them.
> 
> The only thing most of them are willing to prescribe over here is pain meds, anything else its "oh just lose a bit of weight" "try going for more walks" "Do you eat enough vegetables?" etc... we really are behind the times.





Tonysco said:


> You're dreaming if you think that a GP is going to prescribe what is essentially growth over here in the UK without a good reason. "keeping fit" simply isn't one of them.
> 
> The only thing most of them are willing to prescribe over here is pain meds, anything else its "oh just lose a bit of weight" "try going for more walks" "Do you eat enough vegetables?" etc... we really are behind the times.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> You're dreaming if you think that a GP is going to prescribe what is essentially growth over here in the UK without a good reason. "keeping fit" simply isn't one of them.


Agree with this! Just to see what my GP would say, as he knew I was back training again, I asked if he prescribed anabolic steroids and I got a stare, a smile and a definite NO! I knew this would happen and agree with Tony - no chance!


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

MJCTraining said:


> Been training hard for 4 years using Depo / Somatropin and Pharma grade DHEA… thanks to my doc in South Africa … every GP I talk to about staying fit at 51 thinks I am raging mad and says no.. can anyone help me pls?


Your in dream land if you think a uk Dr is going to prescribe you those items .

The only company UK company I know where you can get all three(Testosterone,HCG and HGH) is balance my hormones.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Must go private to a specialist clinic here bro


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thedynamitekid said:


> Your in dream land if you think a uk Dr is going to prescribe you those items .
> 
> The only company UK company I know where you can get all three(Testosterone,HCG and HGH) is balance my hormones.


So BMH are doing HGH now.

Jeez...can only imagine how much they are charging for that.

Need to re-mortgage the house !


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> So BMH are doing HGH now.
> 
> Jeez...can only imagine how much they are charging for that.
> 
> Need to re-mortgage the house !



Loool probably! trt is about 1500 every 3 months for me. But from transform now. Not ideal is it aha


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> Loool probably! trt is about 1500 every 3 months for me. But from transform now. Not ideal is it aha


1500...i'm assuming that's a typo

£150 ??


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> 1500...i'm assuming that's a typo
> 
> £150 ??


No typo bro, that's private prescriptions, pharmacy costs ect. 300mg per week, Totally off grid and no NHS info sharing, thru transform now, includes all bloods too lol so yeah £500 a month / £1500 every 3.lol why how much does your clinic charge?

E2A, just had a Google; it can cost what mine is, but it is a bit high isn't it tbh, 🙄😬 I wonder if he's added it up that high because a tad of lying is involved lol, obviously I don't need any trt, that's the thing. But yeah man, that's a bit much isn't it.lol I use UGL for that damn reason tbh, but that's my price with him, and he's got no issues doing it lol


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

GTWMT said:


> No typo bro, that's private prescriptions, pharmacy costs ect. 300mg per week, Totally off grid and no NHS info sharing, thru transform now, includes all bloods too lol so yeah £500 a month / £1500 every 3.lol why how much does your clinic charge?
> 
> E2A, just had a Google; it can cost what mine is, but it is a bit high isn't it tbh, 🙄😬 I wonder if he's added it up that high because a tad of lying is involved lol, obviously I don't need any trt, that's the thing. But yeah man, that's a bit much isn't it.lol I use UGL for that damn reason tbh, but that's my price with him, and he's got no issues doing it lol


If their prescribing 300mg a week then it’s a cowboy outfit.


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

Scotsman1010 said:


> So BMH are doing HGH now.
> 
> Jeez...can only imagine how much they are charging for that.
> 
> Need to re-mortgage the house !


Was last time I checked.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> No typo bro, that's private prescriptions, pharmacy costs ect. 300mg per week, Totally off grid and no NHS info sharing, thru transform now, includes all bloods too lol so yeah £500 a month / £1500 every 3.lol why how much does your clinic charge?
> 
> E2A, just had a Google; it can cost what mine is, but it is a bit high isn't it tbh, 🙄😬 I wonder if he's added it up that high because a tad of lying is involved lol, obviously I don't need any trt, that's the thing. But yeah man, that's a bit much isn't it.lol I use UGL for that damn reason tbh, but that's my price with him, and he's got no issues doing it lol


Mate that’s crazy money !!!

I’m £27 a month for 250mg per week of Sustanon also using a private prescription with the Leger Clinic.

Do my bloods twice a year via one of the online sites for £80 (so £160 a year)

All year round access to the TRT clinic doctor as well.

You are getting totally ripped off.

I suggest you save yourself £470 a month and speak to Leger.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thedynamitekid said:


> If their prescribing 300mg a week then it’s a cowboy outfit.


It is, it's great 😉😂


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

GTWMT said:


> But yeah man, that's a bit much isn't it.lol I use UGL for that damn reason tbh, but that's my price with him, and he's got no issues doing it lol





Scotsman1010 said:


> You are getting totally ripped off.
> 
> I suggest you save yourself £470 a month and speak to Leger.


You missed a bit lmao, so leger prescribe even if you don't need it medically also?


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> You missed a bit lmao, so leger prescribe even if you don't need it medically also?


Well if you say your switching over from another TRT clinic..which you are.

Your bloods are going to be near the high end of the range because your on TRT.

So they are basically assuming that clinic took you on because you started out with low test.

They just take you as you are and provide your TRT care.

Now if your blasting 300mg a week your test levels are gonna be suspiciously high.

Drop the dose and get your test within range to get cleared for treatment.

Surely it's worth sending them an e mail to ask the question. 

£470 a month saving !!!


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Well if you say your switching over from another TRT clinic..which you are.
> 
> Your bloods are going to be near the high end of the range because your on TRT.
> 
> ...


It's no saving at all lol, you've missed the senior data / key point again brother lol


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> It's no saving at all lol, you've missed the senior data / key point again brother lol


You crack on with your £500 a month TRT mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Well if you say your switching over from another TRT clinic..which you are.
> 
> Your bloods are going to be near the high end of the range because your on TRT.
> 
> ...


Mate can i pick you up on something you said which has got me confused?

You are prescribed 250 a week but when you referred to his 300 a week you called it "blasting" and then said his test is "going to be suspiciously high", why would the ledger clinic think an extra 50mg is "blasting" when they are prescribing 250 to their own patients?.

sorry for being pedantic mate but i had to ask.

Cheers man


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> You crack on with your £500 a month TRT mate


Bro you're missing a key point lmao, who's spending ,£500 a month on test you nutta? I will quote it again, but if you don't see it this time, I give up 😂😂😂🙏


GTWMT said:


> I use UGL


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

vlb said:


> Mate can i pick you up on something you said which has got me confused?
> 
> You are prescribed 250 a week but when you referred to his 300 a week you called it "blasting" and then said his test is "going to be suspiciously high", why would the ledger clinic think an extra 50mg is "blasting" when they are prescribing 250 to their own patients?.
> 
> ...


I think he meant blasting as in, blasting it in your system, not as in blasting and cruising blasting. Lol


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

GTWMT said:


> It's no saving at all lol, you've missed the senior data / key point again brother lol


im a dumbass


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

vlb said:


> are you thinking that the £400 more you pay each month is basically his "cut" to keep him sweet about providing medicine to someone who doesnt need it?
> 
> If thats the case mate he doesnt value his medical license.
> 
> i wouldnt imagine 300mg is unexpainable should someone ask anyway, is there a NICE or NHS set of guidlines as to test prescription levels?


Nah bro, they key point is, I use UGL (underground labs) lol I don't pay damn £500 a month, lol I just got a quote is all ahaha I doubt anyone would pay that FFS 🤷‍♂️😂😂😂🙏

With regards to guidelines, I think the idea is to keep the testosterone levels withing a healthy level, so yeah obvs not 90nmol or whatever most of us are at lool


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

He doesn’t actually pay it! He’s saying that’s what it would cost him for what he’s currently using 

Ffs


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

GTWMT said:


> I think he meant blasting as in, blasting it in your system, not as in blasting and cruising blasting. Lol


i know, i get that, i would understand the clinic raising an eyebrow if you had been taking a gram a week and then went to them but 300 v 250 doesnt seem a huge difference.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

GTWMT said:


> Nah bro, they key point is, I use UGL (underground labs) lol I don't pay damn £500 a month, lol I just got a quote is all ahaha I doubt anyone would pay that FFS 🤷‍♂️😂😂😂🙏
> 
> With regards to guidelines, I think the idea is to keep the testosterone levels withing a health level, so yeah obvs not 90nmol or whatever most of us are at lool


gotcha

imagine if TRT actually was £500 a month.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

vlb said:


> i know, i get that, i would understand the clinic raising an eyebrow if you had been taking a gram a week and then went to them but 300 v 250 doesnt seem a huge difference.


It isn't much difference, he just doesn't like me because he thinks I'm defending paying £500 a month for 4ml of test lol


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

vlb said:


> gotcha
> 
> imagine if TRT actually was £500 a month.


Well clearly it can be 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️😂😂😂😂


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

GTWMT said:


> It is, it's great 😉😂


Say that in 25 years.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

vlb said:


> Mate can i pick you up on something you said which has got me confused?
> 
> You are prescribed 250 a week but when you referred to his 300 a week you called it "blasting" and then said his test is "going to be suspiciously high", why would the ledger clinic think an extra 50mg is "blasting" when they are prescribing 250 to their own patients?.
> 
> ...


Leger clinic will advise you dose 125mg per week.

The vials you are supplied via the chemist are 250mg/ml

So you are supposed to take your 125mg dose from that vial and either discard the rest or store the excess in a larger sterile vial for later use.

300mg per week is not TRT...it's running a cycle.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thedynamitekid said:


> Say that in 25 years.


Been saying it the past 30 so far, if I can still say it in another 25, I'll do it with champagne exploding into the air 😂🙏


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Leger clinic will advise you dose 125mg per week.
> 
> The vials you are supplied via the chemist are 250mg/ml
> 
> ...


sweet thanks man

do you just use the full 250 or are you bang on the money when it comes to 125pw?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Leger clinic will advise you dose 125mg per week.
> 
> The vials you are supplied via the chemist are 250mg/ml
> 
> ...


125mg roughly, they're go off the bloods and test levels really, and it is a cycle to some, I think it depends how much muscle mass you're trying to maintain.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

vlb said:


> sweet thanks man
> 
> do you just use the full 250 or are you bang on the money when it comes to 125pw?


I wouldn't advise using the full 250mg long term.

I'll push my dose up every now and again for a 6 week period to get that extra benefit in the gym then drop back down.

I actually feel better on the 125mg dose than I do on the higher dose.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> I wouldn't advise using the full 250mg long term.
> 
> I'll push my dose up every now and again for a 6 week period to get that extra benefit in the gym then drop back down.
> 
> I actually feel better on the 125mg dose than I do on the higher dose.


Do you ever push it up to supraphysiological doses for a blast? I mean no one can argue with what you're doing, it's definitely extremely safe in my opinion, very sensible, just wondering if you ever took it further?


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> Do you ever push it up to supraphysiological doses for a blast? I mean no one can argue with what you're doing, it's definitely extremely safe in my opinion, very sensible, just wondering if you ever took it further?


Not a fan of supraphysiological doses.

Not knocking them…just not for me.

When I initially got on TRT I’m thinking great I can use that as a base then push my doses to a higher level.

Yeah the extra muscle that can be achieved is great but it comes at a price (for me anyways)

Knocks my bloods off and I don’t feel too good.

Whereas if I stay within that 125-150mg range I feel great all the time.

Can train 6 days a week due to the improved recovery time and life is good.

Yeah I’ve got to work harder in the gym to try and progress with muscle growth but I’ve put together a decent physique on the lower dose.

I’ll tinker now and again with a bit of Primo or Mast (low dose) but I always end up back to my basic TRT dose as that really works for me.

Also with regards your previous messages.

At no point did you mention that TRT price was a quote.

Your messages read as if you were actually paying that.

Yes there’s a snippet about UGL but the whole tone of the message could be easily mis-construed.

So all you had to do after my first message was say…listen mate it was a quote and I’m on UGL.

Problem solved.

I’m thinking your getting ripped off and trying to point you in the right direction.

Just trying to help !


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Not a fan of supraphysiological doses.
> 
> Not knocking them…just not for me.
> 
> ...


I know bro, but I didn't have to do anything as there wasn't a problem, you just missed a bit when reading is all, slowwww down lol. I did quote it twice tho, and yeah that's what he offered me lmfao, was a no brainer right..... Pay 12 months up front £6000 😂😂😂😂🙏🙏 I think the confusion was how I referred to it as 'mine' ect, it's because that's where I go to get my bloods done, so it's a bit like 'mine' because it's the same building and guy lol. But yeah I guess I could have made it clearer bro. But if you do change your mind and want 4ml for £500 let me know anytime 😂😂🤦‍♂️

Yeah you're not wrong, sometimes I do just have to have a break and I also just stay on 125mg, it's defo nice to feel normal and chilled again aha tbh I've been telling everyone this is my last time now, and then I'll settle down and chill, probably be on 125ish for life then. As it's a perfectly nice dose, higher than natural levels probably, but low enough to never really need to worry. 💯


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> I know bro, but I didn't have to do anything as there wasn't a problem, you just missed a bit when reading is all, slowwww down lol. I did quote it twice tho, and yeah that's what he offered me lmfao, was a no brainer right..... Pay 12 months up front £6000 😂😂😂😂🙏🙏 I think the confusion was how I referred to it as 'mine' ect, it's because that's where I go to get my bloods done, so it's a bit like 'mine' because it's the same building and guy lol. But yeah I guess I could have made it clearer bro. But if you do change your mind and want 4ml for £500 let me know anytime 😂😂🤦‍♂️
> 
> Yeah you're not wrong, sometimes I do just have to have a break and I also just stay on 125mg, it's defo nice to feel normal and chilled again aha tbh I've been telling everyone this is my last time now, and then I'll settle down and chill, probably be on 125ish for life then. As it's a perfectly nice dose, higher than natural levels probably, but low enough to never really need to worry. 💯


I think I was that shocked at the £500 a month I 'sped read' past the UGL bit 😂

How long do you run the 300mg for before you drop back to TRT doses ??


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Scotsman1010 said:


> I think I was that shocked at the £500 a month I 'sped read' past the UGL bit 😂
> 
> How long do you run the 300mg for before you drop back to TRT doses ??


Oh you know 8 weeks once every 2 years 😬👀
Lol more often than I'm not, I guess I blast and cruise and call 300mg a cruise, but then when I'm off I call it trt, so like now I'm on (maybe) my last run, so I'll never go below 300mg test till it's over, maybe a year, year and half at most. But then stay down for the foreseeable. And by foreseeable I mean maybe 2-3 years on 125ml lol


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

GTWMT said:


> Oh you know 8 weeks once every 2 years 😬👀
> Lol more often than I'm not, I guess I blast and cruise and call 300mg a cruise, but then when I'm off I call it trt, so like now I'm on (maybe) my last run, so I'll never go below 300mg test till it's over, maybe a year, year and half at most. But then stay down for the foreseeable. And by foreseeable I mean maybe 2-3 years on 125ml lol


Yeah the look and how you feel definitely becomes addictive.

That’s why I’m trying to build what I can on the TRT dose as I know I’ll get sucked in long term if I get used to the fuller look / bigger doses.

Even at 200-250mg I felt absolutely packed and looked really vascular.

It’s all very alluring but at 47 years I’m now a bit more aware of my own mortality and what it’s going to take to keep everything working at an optimum level.

So trying to play the long game and be content with slower gains but better all-round functionality.

Think the problem is going to be as the body ages more and muscle growth becomes harder to attain and I’ll start pushing the boundaries a bit more.

Anyway…we’ll cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

You can say that again!


----------

